# I Feel Dirty



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

I broke down and got a PSP tonight (grabbed Field Commander and Daxter, too). I looked at the Nintendo DS and the PSP, and i was torn... I really wanted to get a Nintendo DS, but in the three stores I went to, they had *ZERO* quality titles for it.

I know people are like, yeah... the DS is better, but the only games of remote interest were New Super Mario Brothers and Brain Age. Yeah, I'm not that interested in Brain Age. 

So, yeah. I broke down. Fuck UMD, the movies suck... but mmm, Daxter goodness. *drool*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Daxter is goodness. 

I haven't played Field Commander yet, but I've heard it's pretty much just like Advance Wars.

Another good title that you might want to check out would be LocoRoco when it drops in September.

Syphon Filter was rated really well too, I didn't get into it much but alot of people did.

Lumines is fun too.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

psp>ds because psp looks cooler =P


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> psp>ds because psp looks cooler =P


Well, I'm INSANELY impressed with Daxter from what I got to play with it. Honestly, the only reason I got the PSP was so I could have something to play at work.

I normally bring my laptop into work because it's a gaming machine, but sometimes it's fun to just relax with somethin' a bit mindless. PSP is a bit easier to lug around than a 17" laptop that gets so hot you could cook your food on it.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:   I Feel Dirty*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Whirlaxis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tru story

ya, i kinda wanted teh ds for the touch screen, but figured id manage to lose the stylus then it would break and the touch creen wouldnt work and i couldnt play anythiing and the sun would explode and everyone would die


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> tru story
> 
> ya, i kinda wanted teh ds for the touch screen, but figured id manage to lose the stylus then it would break and the touch creen wouldnt work and i couldnt play anythiing and the sun would explode and everyone would die


Heh heh.

I wanted a DS, but looking over the game choices I was SORELY dissapointed. I know there are a lot of great DS games, but when I looked at the selection of PSP tiles... oi. Blagh.

I never thought I'd break down and buy a Sony anything, but I did. I've not oned a PSX or PS2, so... I managed to resist the calling for many a year.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

The DS has some good titles too, but really nothing that has completely wowed me.  The PSP has yet to offer me a 'wowtastic' title yet, but like I said, LocoRoco is lookin' to get really close.

Most of the games I've played on the DS didn't hold up very long.  I also like the multimedia capabilities on the PSP.  Having music and movies on a 2GB mem stick is good when I don't really want to play any games. (I've got six movies to choose from at anytime right now since I compressed them and changed them to the PSP's resolution of 320x240).

Screw UMDs though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Screw UMDs though.


UMDs are truly a failure. I think if Sony had made a deal with Netflix to distrubte UMD rentals... they'd have made a fortune. UMD movies cost too damn much brand new, and the appeal of the PSP is portability. With Netflix highly promoting the films, it'd have REALLY appealed to business travellers and other folk.

But alas, Sony didn't market them right. I guess they still could, and they'd probably be able to ressurect them.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:   I Feel Dirty*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the direction that Nintendo with when it went for the solid memory cartridges.  I don't know exactly how much data those ones hold, but it saves on the battery and produces less noise. (One of the big things that irritates me sometimes...  Especially in games that progressively load.)


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

<----can no longer follow the discussion

*leaves thread quietly*


----------



## emptyF (Jul 17, 2006)

ds is bs


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:  I Feel Dirty*



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> ds is bs



I wouldn't say that.  It just doesn't fit everyone's personal tastes.

In the same way that not everyone finds the PSP to be enjoyable either.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 17, 2006)

nintendo has a long history of gimmicks (virtual boy anyone?); to me, this just seems like another one.  on the other hand, they have been known to make their ridiculous gimmicks work. . .the jury is still out on this one.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> nintendo has a long history of gimmicks (virtual boy anyone?); to me, this just seems like another one.  on the other hand, they have been known to make their ridiculous gimmicks work. . .the jury is still out on this one.


Super Scope
Power Glove
Virtual Boy
Gameboy Micro

Nintendo has had as many successes and failures as Sony. People bitch at Sony for being proprietary and attempting to come out with new gimmicks, but Nintendo does the same (and yet people love them for it).

Now, i don't HATE Nintendo at all. I'm looking forward to the Wii, but if the magical wand controller doesn't kick off, I have to imagine of the Wii will end up just another Nintendo novelty controller that lacks full, total support.

I had a Super Scope and a Power Glove. Frankly, I want to try the Wii... but it's not something I could ever see myself buying. Depends on the games, I guess. It'd be nice to have some good arcade styler gun shooters ala House of the Dead/Virtua Cop in the home, and have them ROCK.

But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE:   I Feel Dirty*



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> But I'm not holding my breath.



agreeed, what im most afraid of is the controller being unresponsive during gameplay, even for a moment if im aiming or in a boos fght or w/e

its one thing to be pissed at not being able to beat a level/boss/game, but if its because of the controller then theres something seriusly wrong


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> emptyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey there dragoneer got some info for yah. as for the wii you probably already know how cheap it's gonna be ($250.00 ZOMG!) as for the controller there will be a classic style controller available if the wand doesn't work out so don't worry too much about that. 

as for games well i happen to know of a few you might like. resident evil 5 will probably be for it but it might also before the ps3. and then super mario galaxy, the legend of zelda twilight princess (yes there's gonna be a wii version and a gamecube version), super smash brothers brawl which looks badass {considering solid snake is a playable character}), ofcourse i know you are aware of metroid prime 3 right? also red steel shows promise. so yah there are gonna be alot of cool games for a relatively low price compared to other systems. i'm sure you're already aware of most if not all of these games, but i just thought i'd try and be helpful is all. heh, you know me... well, sort of....


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 17, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> hey there dragoneer got some info for yah. as for the wii you probably already know how cheap it's gonna be ($250.00 ZOMG!) as for the controller there will be a classic style controller available if the wand doesn't work out so don't worry too much about that.


Oh, I'm not worried about it... but the "wand" is the primary focus of the Wii, and... yeah. =/ If that fails it's just another gamebox.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another gamebox that won't have much going for it... >.>


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey dragoneer i know this isn't the right thread for this but as you said to me earlier i need to get a handle on these quotes right? well it won't work for me if i don't select the entire message. if i try to quote a section of it then it won't post it as a quote for some reason. help me... also i think that the 360 is best anyway...but maybe thas cuz i already have one and i'm willing to bet you do to mister i feel dirty for buying a psp. get darkstalkers or twisted metal for it you dirty dirty boy. hey wait, i like dirty boys..... and dirty girls but thas not the point....*wink*


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 17, 2006)

i just hit enter when i quote someone and it works fine XD


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 17, 2006)

enter how??

To quote properly there has to be proper BBCode.

<quote=dragoneer>text text</quote>

Replace < with [ and > with ]. Your quotes seem to be mising the <quote=name> in some of them.

I wish I could turn off BBCode in this pose to show how it should look. Just hit "quote" on the response to me and you should be able to see it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

Let's look at the last 15 or so years of gaming.

What have we got?

Hmm.....
Better graphics......better graphics.......better graphics and........better graphics?

Where's all the "VR" goggles (I know they had shitty ones around 1995ish), the voice controlled AI Squadmates (SOCOM fucking sucked) and all the stuff promised to us in the past?
The only winnars are the guys that made Guitar Hero and kudos to DDR.
The only group daring enough to go after this type of stuff is Nintendo. All Sony have been doing is spurting upgrades out of their Cash Cow.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 18, 2006)

oooooooooooh ok. i took me like 10 times of reading that before i understood what you had typed though. (very confusing. wtf is a bbcode?) okay give me a minute to see if i can figure this out. i'm so stupid. computer lingo is hard for me to follow sometimes.... i shall try to quote that now to see if i got it right.



			
				dragoneer said:
			
		

> I wish I could turn off BBCode in this pose to show how it should look. Just hit "quote" on the response to me and you should be able to see it.



ahhh thanx soooo much!!! i feel smarter already...well not really. but thanx just the same.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Better graphics......better graphics.......better graphics and........better graphics?
> 
> ...
> 
> Sony have been doing is spurting upgrades out of their Cash Cow.


I am not a Sony fan, but the PSP is pretty damn innovative. Marketed poorly, but highly innovative. I'm not knocking Nintendo as they make some good systems and great games. 

As far as Nintendo, well, they're the masters at milking a cow. How many games do they churn out that recycle the same characters over and over and over? They're good games, but... yeah, Nintendo's got their Cash Cow, Sony has theirs. =P


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.  Nintendo makes their cash cow franchises, Sony makes their cash cow hardware. 

Hey, at least Sony has some motion sensors in their controller too now, which leaves Microsoft the only contender left without it.  And who said that Sony didn't want to innovate. 

(None of the bs about them copying Nintendo either, it's been said enough and it's not even the same type of motion sensors.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a flashing-neon gimmick than an dime-a-dozen hardware upgrade.
I'm so getting sick of all these 'realistic' looking games. I'd take the likes of Jet Set Radio, XIII and Warsow anyday


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> (None of the bs about them copying Nintendo either, it's been said enough and it's not even the same type of motion sensors.)


Well, considering that the original prototype for the Playstation was MEANT to be the at the time "next gen" Nintendo console upgrade for a CD-based reader... heh heh. Sony's CD-drive innovation would have been Nintendo's.

So, that's an interesting question in and of itself. If the SNES CD was realized by Nintendo, would people have called it a Nintendo innovation? In a way, it makes me wonder what innovations Nintendo has also released but were also other company's inventions?

Then again, it's about the games, NOT the hardware.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a flashing-neon gimmick than an dime-a-dozen hardware upgrade.
> I'm so getting sick of all these 'realistic' looking games. I'd take the likes of Jet Set Radio, XIII and Warsow anyday


This is true, but then again, the SNES, N64 and Gamecube would be nothing hardware upgrades at the same token.

But, as I said before, it's about the games.  If I want realistic I can play on my PC.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

I never had a N64 or Gamecube. I've got an Atari Lynx, NES, SNES, Xbox and the PC.
I only want a PS2 for Guitar Hero and a few other PS2 onlys, apart from that it can go piss off eslewhere.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I never had a N64 or Gamecube. I've got an Atari Lynx, NES, SNES, Xbox and the PC.
> I only want a PS2 for Guitar Hero and a few other PS2 onlys, apart from that it can go piss off eslewhere.


After playing Daxter tonight, yeah, I may pick up a PS2 down the road just for Jak and Daxter. But, eh... I love my Xboxen. ^_____^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're liking Daxter and those platformers, the Ratchet and Clank series is a great platformer too on the PS2.

Honestly, I never could like the Xbox...  Not enough games that I wanted to play...


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Honestly, I never could like the Xbox...  Not enough games that I wanted to play...



Same here.  The only game I truly enjoyed on the XBOX was Otogi 2.  Absolutely phenomenal game, though not very well known.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay was the single most surprisingly GOOD game I played. And Ninja Gaiden. Totally surprising in their glorious awesomeness.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay was the single most surprisingly GOOD game I played. And Ninja Gaiden. Totally surprising in their glorious awesomeness.



Oh yeah, actually.  I forgot about good ol' Ryu Hayabusa.  Ninja Gaiden was pretty phenomenal too. ^_^


----------



## Emerson (Jul 18, 2006)

Sigh. Dragoneer, you silly...er, dragon.

Should have gone with the DS, if what you're saying is that they didn't have any games you cared for _in store_.

When the DS first came out, I ragged on it big time. Thought it was a gimmick, lame, pointless, blah blah blah.

A year after it came out, I bought one just so I could play Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (yeah, I'm that big of a Castlevania fan).

I was incredibly surprised by how pretty the game looked and sounded on what was supposedly a stripped-down N64.

So then I started looking at other games. MarioKart DS. Animal Crossing. Metroid Prime: Hunters.

Each game has been amazing. The touch screen adds an incredible amount of flexibility to gameplay, and the second screen setup has proved itself to be a great idea. I honestly wonder how I played some games without two screens now.

Then there's the free wi-fi competition available on several top titles, if you're into that sort of thing.

I'm not anti-PSP, but I definitely think the DS is the better deal with the better games.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Sigh. Dragoneer, you silly...er, dragon.
> 
> Should have gone with the DS, if what you're saying is that they didn't have any games you cared for _in store_.
> 
> ...



Last time I checked though, Dragoneer seemed to have quite a bit of money so getting a DS down the line is still probably a very likely possiblity.  

I have to disagree with you though, my experience wasn't quite as magical.  I picked up Mariokart first, because it came bundled with my DS when I got it for Christmas.  It was fun, and exactly what I thought it would be.  Up to this point, my PSP was sitting pretty much unused, since there were absolutely no good games out at that point so the DS got lots of attention.

I then picked up Animal Crossing, followed by Phoenix Wright.  Phoenix Wright was a great game that hooked me until I finished it, but Animal Crossing failed to impress.  It had me playing it for awhile, but I got bored of it quickly.

So far, none of the games out there have been impressing me too much.  I have Brain Age, but that's hardly a game.  I've played the New Super Mario Bros. but it was too short so I couldn't justify buying it myself, it was fun though.

All in all, the DS and the PSP are neck in neck IMO.  The PSP might be just a little bit further ahead with its multimedia capabilities too.

Btw, Emerson, the PSP has free wi-fi competition too on lots of its titles.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Last time I checked though, Dragoneer seemed to have quite a bit of money so getting a DS down the line is still probably a very likely possiblity.



What, do you do his taxes or something? 



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you though, my experience wasn't quite as magical.  I picked up Mariokart first, because it came bundled with my DS when I got it for Christmas.  It was fun, and exactly what I thought it would be.  Up to this point, my PSP was sitting pretty much unused, since there were absolutely no good games out at that point so the DS got lots of attention.



MarioKart DS is pretty fun, but I enjoyed it best against other players.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I then picked up Animal Crossing, followed by Phoenix Wright.  Phoenix Wright was a great game that hooked me until I finished it, but Animal Crossing failed to impress.  It had me playing it for awhile, but I got bored of it quickly.



Haven't played Phoenix Wright, and I have to say that that isn't a game that interests me. AC, on the other paw, is a matter of taste, but it is currently the DS game I play the most. I'm hooked.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> So far, none of the games out there have been impressing me too much.  I have Brain Age, but that's hardly a game.  I've played the New Super Mario Bros. but it was too short so I couldn't justify buying it myself, it was fun though.



I agree on NSMB. Definitely fun, but definitely too easy and too short.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> All in all, the DS and the PSP are neck in neck IMO.  The PSP might be just a little bit further ahead with its multimedia capabilities too.



No way. If people want a real multimedia device, they'll get a dedicated one. As it stands, the biggest use I've heard of for the PSP has been running hacked ROMS.



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Btw, Emerson, the PSP has free wi-fi competition too on lots of its titles.



Oh, I know. I was just mentioning that the DS has it too.

On top of all that, there's some great games headed the DS' way this fall. Final Fantasy III (remake in 3D) for the RPG fans, Starfox Command for simulator fans, and a new Zelda for old-school fans.

Also, if you like 2D platforming, the DS has Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow out (and another Castlevania on the way). If you like FPS', there's Metroid Prime: Hunters, which is one of the best console shooters I've ever played. Another popular title that was recommended to me (but I've yet to play) is Advance Wars: Dual Strike.

Again, I'm not saying the PSP is bad, but I think they need to focus on making good portable games for it and forget the stupid multimedia/UMD/web browser crap.


----------



## Suule (Jul 18, 2006)

DS would own PSP if Nintendo would release a complete SDK to third-party developers


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> What, do you do his taxes or something?



No, but have you seen the prizes he is giving away for his own personal contest? 



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> MarioKart DS is pretty fun, but I enjoyed it best against other players.



Even then, it was hardly any different from just playing the game single player.



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> No way. If people want a real multimedia device, they'll get a dedicated one. As it stands, the biggest use I've heard of for the PSP has been running hacked ROMS.



Again, just a difference of opinion.  Emulation and running homebrew is big for alot of hardcore gamers, but for casual users, this has never been something that they've looked into.

I honestly know people who buy UMDs of shows and movies.



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> On top of all that, there's some great games headed the DS' way this fall. Final Fantasy III (remake in 3D) for the RPG fans, Starfox Command for simulator fans, and a new Zelda for old-school fans.
> 
> Also, if you like 2D platforming, the DS has Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow out (and another Castlevania on the way). If you like FPS', there's Metroid Prime: Hunters, which is one of the best console shooters I've ever played. Another popular title that was recommended to me (but I've yet to play) is Advance Wars: Dual Strike.



The PSP is getting a good deal of great looking games too come this fall.  Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth was just released this week, a port of the killer RPG from the PSone and is being received well.  Plus Nippon Ichi is bringing over a co-op RPG called Blade Dancers, which is getting pretty good reviews as well.  Then there's the likes of LocoRoco, somewhat of a 2D platformer but doesn't really fall under any particular genre.  And the upcoming Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters to satisfy the needs for a 3D platformer.

Tekken: Dark Resurrection is gonna satisfy fighting game fans too.  And it's been said before too that Field Commander is pretty much Advance Wars: Dual Strike but on the PSP.  Plenty of other new titles in the works too.

The PSP took a long time to take off, but it's gaining more steam as developers get wiser to developing for a handheld system.  What works on a console doesn't always do as well when it goes to a mobile platform.  Sony is learning from their slow start.



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Again, I'm not saying the PSP is bad, but I think they need to focus on making good portable games for it and forget the stupid multimedia/UMD/web browser crap.



I disagree.  They need to focus on making games that aren't lazy ports, and bring some originality, but the multimedia capabilities are important to alot of the people who use the device.  Sure they're not as good as a dedicated player (except for video which is amazing on that screen), but people like having an all-in-one.


----------



## Jirris (Jul 18, 2006)

*Explodes into the thread in a furious ball of hellfire*

Hay guys, what's up?

Videogames are about having fun.  If you are having fun, you made the right purchasing choice.

That is all.

(WHATATWIST)


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2006)

The PSP is actually the one and only current gen system that I just couldn't bring myself to purchase.

My biggest gripe with the system is the price.  I just can't justify spending that much money on a handheld system.  Even the games themselves are overpriced, averaging 39.99 to 49.99.  

My second problem with the PSP is the selection of titles.  Most of the games are rehashes or ports from games that have already been available on either the PSOne or PS2 (i.e. I've played most of them already).  The only titles that I found to be pretty interesting were Lumines, the port of Ys VI: The Ark of Napishtim (because it used the original sprites from the Japanese PC version), and the upcoming Loco Roco.

My third gripe is the system's physical durability.  It's so...fragile.  ^^;

And the multimedia aspects of it don't really matter to me all that much either, I just don't need them.  All that I really care about in a handheld are the games themselves.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> My biggest gripe with the system is the price.  I just can't justify spending that much money on a handheld system.  Even the games themselves are overpriced, averaging 39.99 to 49.99.
> 
> My second problem with the PSP is the selection of titles.  Most of the games are rehashes or ports from games that have already been available on either the PSOne or PS2 (i.e. I've played most of them already).  The only titles that I found to be pretty interesting were Lumines, the port of Ys VI: The Ark of Napishtim (because it used the original sprites from the Japanese PC version), and the upcoming Loco Roco.



I agree.  I only buy games after they've been out for awhile or if I can get them used for cheap.

And I agree about the selection too, but it's getting some better stuff down the road.


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 21, 2007)

newer consoles are so boring i don't play those i'm a serious hardcore classic gamer i play that
all the time on my pc or my console.most games i avoid and i am a huge simcity person i played it way back when i was a kid i got so addicted to it and it was so fun.also the sims was pretty good i played early on when i first heard about it and i went for it.the rollercoaster
tycoon games was so addicting too i loved when i played those.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2007)

The fragility issue isn't much. As long as you're careful, it won't die. XD

Ports, sure. But take note, you cannot play them originally everywhere! The good side on porting stuff to PSP is to let them play everywhere! Take a look at say, Parodius Portable, that game is a blast and is a good port choice.

Though I agree on original titles.


----------

